# NEED ADVICE! Aligning doors, fenders etc.



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone have some tips or advice on properly aligning the doors, fenders, core support and hood on a 70 GTO?


The doors dont seem that bad, the nearly align themself once the pins, bushings etc. are replaced. Just a little tweeking and they are looking good. The fenders are being a booger though.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

OrbitOrange said:


> Anyone have some tips or advice on properly aligning the doors, fenders, core support and hood on a 70 GTO?
> 
> 
> The doors dont seem that bad, the nearly align themself once the pins, bushings etc. are replaced. Just a little tweeking and they are looking good. The fenders are being a booger though.


pretty straight forward. do the doors first making sure your rocker gap is consistant. make sure they are perfect because once the fenders are on you are stuck. 
then install the radiator support. then install the fenders. 
eyeball how the fenders fit up and down. you might have to shim the radiator support. this is a key measurement. you shouldnt have to force the fender up or down to fit with the correct door gap. after that line everything up adding shims where necessary. before you put the hood on measure the width to make sure you have enough width. you wont get it perfect. factory body lines were poor back in those days.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

don't know if this applies to the 70' but Fisher body manual state for the 66' that the fender edge sticks proud of the door edge up to 3/32" to avoid bind when opening the door. just did mine and was gonna trying to get them perfect before finding that.


----------

